# Are Asus "TUF" or "ROF" better than generic models



## sebastian869 (Feb 9, 2014)

Generic Asus models that is


----------



## theo2021 (Feb 9, 2014)

TUF is for lasting long , it has materials that have less change of failure and ROG is for overclockers push it to the limit.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 9, 2014)

It's just a plastic cover on a board on the TUF, the ROG is certainly better than a standard board.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 9, 2014)

tigger said:


> It's just a plastic cover on a board on the TUF, the ROG is certainly better than a standard board.



It's more than just a plastic cover...  As stated in the previous post it has better components for longevity. 5yr warranty


----------



## sebastian869 (Feb 10, 2014)

tigger said:


> It's just a plastic cover on a board on the TUF, the ROG is certainly better than a standard board.


to me, it just seemed like better cooling and the rog i dont get what so ever


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 10, 2014)

sebastian869 said:


> to me, it just seemed like better cooling and the rog i dont get what so ever


 
Its not better cooling at all. The plastic on the board for the TUF series, actually makes the overall board run hotter, that's why they have little fans blowing air around in there.

People usually like the plastic for the aesthetics though.


----------



## sebastian869 (Feb 10, 2014)

Which version would you guys go with if it had to be an asus MOBO and the CPU either i7-4770k or i7-4820. Is ROG or TUF better than P9X79 delux?


p.s. I cant make my mind up on the cpu it seems like the i7-4820k has a small edge the only issue is its using the X79 so Asus now just made the pick x10 harder with this new rog tuf bs i just got the p6t in this comp,,since the 4820k is a bit better i'm now trying to pick the MOBO maybe that will make the decision easier

Thanks,
Sebastian


----------



## buildzoid (Feb 10, 2014)

Depending on what platform you run
1150 ROG >> better on board audio, better memory OC ability, aimed at LN2/DICE crowd, same max OC on air/water as generic
1150 TUF >> more temp sensors, more durable parts, more stable at stock, same max OC on air/water as generic, 5yr warranty
1150 generic >> does whatever it says on box, same max OC on air/water as TUF/ROG
2011 ROG >> SB-e pull tons of power so if you plan to go above 5Ghz you need an ROG board, much better memory OCing, excluding the RIVE you get better audio
2011 TUF >> more temp sensors, more durable parts, more stable at stock, worse max OC on air/water than ROG, 5yr warranty
2011 generic >> it's a motherboard worse max OC on air/water than ROG, less memory OCing


----------



## HammerON (Feb 10, 2014)

sebastian869 said:


> Generic Asus models that is


Yes they are.


----------



## sebastian869 (Feb 10, 2014)

tigger said:


> It's just a plastic cover on a board on the TUF, the ROG is certainly better than a standard board.


Hi, to tell you the truth my p6t lasted a long time and asus will try to fix or RMA a bad board in no time i just need a model that cools better or has REAL features that work in the REAL world not just on paper. For reason im incline to stick with asus MOBOs, plus by the time they actually break its time to get a new one dont need to tell u tech keeps improving.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 10, 2014)

sebastian869 said:


> Which version would you guys go with if it had to be an asus MOBO and the CPU either i7-4770k or i7-4820. Is ROG or TUF better than P9X79 delux?
> 
> 
> p.s. I cant make my mind up on the cpu it seems like the i7-4820k has a small edge the only issue is its using the X79 so Asus now just made the pick x10 harder with this new rog tuf bs i just got the p6t in this comp,,since the 4820k is a bit better i'm now trying to pick the MOBO maybe that will make the decision easier
> ...



What is your end goal with the rig? Do you want to overclock, or have long term stability. Most of that stuff with the TUF series is mostly marketing. If you aren't overclocking you could get away with a cheaper "generic" board.


----------



## sebastian869 (Feb 23, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> What is your end goal with the rig? Do you want to overclock, or have long term stability. Most of that stuff with the TUF series is mostly marketing. If you aren't overclocking you could get away with a cheaper "generic" board.



I do want to OC but nothing crazy. I'm so pissed cuz i cant pick chipset (79-87 BOTH MOBOs ASUS FOR LIFE) thus its either 4770k or 4820k)

Thanks,
Sebastian


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 23, 2014)

sebastian869 said:


> I do want to OC but nothing crazy. I'm so pissed cuz i cant pick chipset (79-87 BOTH MOBOs ASUS FOR LIFE) thus its either 4770k or 4820k)
> 
> Thanks,
> Sebastian



Well if you get a 4820k you need a board that supports socket LGA2011. Like such.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131801

Or for 4770k, you will want a board that supports LGA1150.

And if you aren't going to overclock very far, any decent boards will do. Don't be so bent on just Asus boards, there are many other good boards out there that might be better for what you want to do, and for cost. Gigabyte and AsRock make some solid boards for LGA2011 and LGA1150 too.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 23, 2014)

sebastian869 said:


> its either 4770k or 4820k



Both processors perform identically. The X79 is a much older socket, but obviously provides better features for VM's and of course ECC memory. There really isn't any reason to go X79 over Z87 unless you make it worth your while and get a hex core 2011 chip. I'd go for Z87, I was in the same position and was considering a 4820K with the P8X79 delux board, but it literally just wasn't worth it over the newer Haswell boards.

I prefer the Sabertooth to the ROG, it clocks about the same but it was a little easier to OC. Mine didn't come with a pointless dust plastic cover on the board, so I can't comment about it causing the board to heat up more.


----------



## Vario (Feb 23, 2014)

So the Tuf's only advantage looks to be the warranty, because if the plastic cover increases overall heat it would probably negate any reliability gains...?


----------

